

Data Mining 101: Finding Subversives with Amazon Wishlists - mattyfo
http://www.applefritter.com/bannedbooks

======
tstegart
Kind of a freaky read. He put work into showing how someone would do it, not
just claiming someone could do it. Excellent job.

------
rsheridan6
It would have been a little better read if he had chosen reading material that
wasn't middle-of-the-road stuff that might make the bestseller list or be
assigned reading in school. How about the Turner Diaries (Timothy McVeigh's
favorite) for the Right, books by actually Communists or anarchists for the
left, maybe some deep ecologists? And some Loompanics-style how-to books about
weapons, killing, and identity theft instead of the silly children's book he
used:
[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0830606041/applefritt...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0830606041/applefritter-20)

Is this just because hardly anybody has those books on their wishlist and he
wouldn't have had anything to write about?

~~~
zenspider
The actual reading material he chose is immaterial. Much more important is
that the tools required to build his system were trivial and yet he had a wide
array of search parameters to choose from. There is a lot of power there.

